# Betty at the Beach..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Enjoying studland bay
























and zonked out back at home..


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh I love Studland Bay Colin ... Betty looks beautiful! I hope you managed to find some shade.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Oh I love Studland Bay Colin ... Betty looks beautiful! I hope you managed to find some shade.


Yes, we put the Brolly up - we were there quite early and left before it got
too hot - also had to tend the grave of a relative in Charminster.. that's the 
background in my 'do you look like your cockapoo' photo I just posted!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwww bless her she looks gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely photos- what a gorgeous girlie


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl and it looks lovely on the beach.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Colin .. Betty is so pretty .. she is much lighter than Honey now ... she looks so sweet  oh I love her even if she can be a bossy knickers


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Colin,
Betty is just beautiful! How old is she now? My 7 year old daughter has just seen your photos and said 'Thats what I want Kipper to look like when she's bigger'!!!
Pip X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi Colin,
> Betty is just beautiful! How old is she now? My 7 year old daughter has just seen your photos and said 'Thats what I want Kipper to look like when she's bigger'!!!
> Pip X


How sweet., Betty will 5 Months on the 5 October.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahh well, Kipper's got a few months to work on her look then!!! 
X


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Love Studland and look at Beautiful Betty - she is very very cute x


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Betty is gorgeous! What nice pics!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

what a gorgeous girl betty is x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful Girl is Betty. The beach was lovely this weekend. Did she go in the sea at all?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pictures, Betty is a very pretty girl. I love seeing dogs on the beach. I might just have to retire to a beach so I can walk my dogs (yes there will be more than one eventually  ) on sand every single day.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Beautiful Girl is Betty. The beach was lovely this weekend. Did she go in the sea at all?


Yes, she was a bit nervous of the sea to begin with but once she got used to
it there was not stopping her... not as pretty when wet tho I must admit!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Great pictures, Betty is a very pretty girl. I love seeing dogs on the beach. I might just have to retire to a beach so I can walk my dogs (yes there will be more than one eventually  ) on sand every single day.


This was the first day that dogs were allowed back on the beach... hope to retire to Dorset some day......


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was on Henistbury Head this weekend, opp side of Bournemouth to you on Studland. It was really lovely.

I find that once Millie has been in the sea, her fur is a nightmare to brush. Seawater seems to make her fur 'sticky'.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Betty is gorgeous, my kinda Cockapoo


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely photos of a truly beautiful dog in one of my
Favourite places on earth! Heavenly. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

